# 72 volt motor with 48 volt controller



## speedyxjs (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have just purchased a complete running gear (all bar the batteries) from an Aixam mega multitruck. Having done some research last night, it would seem that 48 volts wont get my Maestro much past 40ish mph. I also read that a higher voltage motor will use less current to travel at a set speed.

As i am on a really tight budget i was wondering whether if i managed to get a 72 volt motor, it would work with the 48 volt controller and use less current or do i need a 72 volt controller too?

40mph wouldn't be a problem if i didn't have to drive a 5 mile stretch of the a27 on my daily commute. I really think to be safe i need around 50mph.

Im not really bothered about acceleration, it is a Maestro afterall!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What kind of motor and controller do you have in mind? Brushed? BLDC? Induction?


----------



## speedyxjs (Dec 20, 2014)

I was thinking about the controller which came with the motor i have and getting another 72v motor from a forklift or similar.

The controller has SepEx Curtis PMC on it


----------

